# ssh login to freebsd



## neel1982 (Nov 13, 2005)

how to enable a freebsd m/c to allow remote ssh logins using say 
putty. Please give the detailed steps or any link.

Thanks in advance


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

doenload and install SSHD ... that will allow SSH connections to the computer. also if you are behind a router, make sure to portforward 22


----------



## neel1982 (Nov 13, 2005)

i have sshd installed... but how do i log into the freebsd m/c over internet using say putty or SSH secure shell client.how to open a socket in the bsd machine to allow logins over the internet.


----------



## neel1982 (Nov 13, 2005)

basically i am looking for the steps to to go about configuring the freebsd server so that i can log into it using internet....
please help


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

are you behind a router. do you have nmap installed, if so, do nmap -v -v -sS 127.0.0.1 and tell me if port 22 is open, then if it is, and you are behind a router, then just port forward all port 22 traffic to that computer


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Take a look at your /etc/ssh/sshd_config file and make sure that remote logins are allowed. Also, make sure that sshd is running.


----------

